# Ekks



## Chicago Green Dragon (Nov 20, 2003)

Can anyone tell me anything about the EKKS or about Senior Professor Brint Berry ?

Does anybody know who he studied under ? 

Or anything.

Thanks

Chicago Green Dragon


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 22, 2003)

All I know is that he sells an @ss load of videos (and now moving into the dvd version) on e-bay. Other than that I don't know anything.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Nov 24, 2003)

Thank you for your reply. 

I noticed he has a lot of interesting videos on ebay.


Chicago Green Dragon
:asian:


----------



## jeff (May 10, 2004)

Hello,

Here is some information about the EKKS, or Eastern Kenpo Karate Association.

Senior Professor Brint Berry, 7th degree black belt, is the President and Founder of the EKKS, and he studied under Master Jay T. Will, 8th. degree black belt, who was the founder of the UKKA.

Master Jay T. Will was a student of Senior Grandmaster Ed Parker.

The EKKS is American Kenpo Karate, with all of the forms and techniques, of American Kenpo Karate. The main difference is that all of the system is learned by 3rd degree black belt, instead of waiting until 5th degree black belt. This includes all weapons, tecniques, and forms. The entire system.

The EKKS system also has some techniques that were created by Master Jay T. Will, and Senior Professor Brint Berry.

More info can be found at the web site at:

http://www.easternkenpokaratesociety.com

I hope that helps.

Jeff



			
				Chicago Green Dragon said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me anything about the EKKS or about Senior Professor Brint Berry ?
> 
> Does anybody know who he studied under ?
> 
> ...


----------



## max49c (Dec 29, 2004)

Yes, I am aware of him.  quality is terrible, and customer service is worse. The word on the street was correct.

If you go to his web site, or read the ebay info, you are lead to believe that he is some renowned kenpoist. BEWARE OF THESE SMALL TIME BLACK BELTS putting out their own videos recorded in their back yard. Though I did not expect an epic motion picture, his videos fall way below the line.

You could tell that these DVD's were converted from VHS tapes, quality was like a poor EP speed tape, WITH CLIPS OF OTHER STUFF HE HAD RECORDED ON THESE TAPES (a brief shot of his bedroom? and a movie he must have taped from television, and a vacation trip to the Caverns.) Ambient sound is louder than his voice; and his kids are playing ON CAMERA while he is instructing (very unprofessional); BUT THE WORST THING WAS THAT THERE IS AN ENTIRE SEGMENT SHOT IN THE DARK. ALL YOU CAN SEE IS A BLACK SILOUETTE AND HEAR HIS VOICE (and that of his washing machine & dryer). I am totally serious. And on top of all that, some of the DVD's were defective.

DON'T EVEN THINK OF GETTING YOUR MONEY BACK, he will does not give refunds!!! I learned an expensive lesson. 

Stick with the big names, like the Karate Connection. These folks are geared toward quality, customer service, bargains, and seeing you thru to completion..
-------------


			
				Chicago Green Dragon said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me anything about the EKKS or about Senior Professor Brint Berry ?
> 
> Does anybody know who he studied under ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Dec 29, 2004)

max49c said:
			
		

> Yes, I am aware of him. quality is terrible, and customer service is worse. The word on the street was correct.
> 
> If you go to his web site, or read the ebay info, you are lead to believe that he is some renowned kenpoist. BEWARE OF THESE SMALL TIME BLACK BELTS putting out their own videos recorded in their back yard. Though I did not expect an epic motion picture, his videos fall way below the line.
> 
> ...


I concur with the above statements, fortunately, it didn't cost me any money to find out LOL.    He also holds up handwritten signs for sets and forms and many of them are misspelled and look like a 6 year old drew them LOL.

Stay away from these tapes, they suck.

DarK LorD


----------



## TChase (Dec 29, 2004)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> I concur with the above statements, fortunately, it didn't cost me any money to find out LOL. He also holds up handwritten signs for sets and forms and many of them are misspelled and look like a 6 year old drew them LOL.
> 
> Stay away from these tapes, they suck.
> 
> DarK LorD


 
I see everyone is in agreement on the quality of these videos.  How's the Kenpo?...or should I not even bother asking?

Can someone post a clip?  I'd love to see it.


----------



## kenpo3631 (Dec 30, 2004)

> Senior Professor Brint Berry, 7th degree black belt, is the President and Founder of the EKKS, and he studied under Master Jay T. Will, 8th. degree black belt, who was the founder of the UKKA.
> 
> Master Jay T. Will was a student of Senior Grandmaster Ed Parker.



Ah but what you fail to mention Mr. Will is a Tracy Black Belt who was brought under first generation status somehow, maybe Doc or Goldendragon can enlighten us as to how that actually happened.

So for as to how much material is actually EPAK and not Tracy's Kenpo is unknown. I have not seen the tapes but I do have some of Mr. Will's books and much of his material is very much Tracy's.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Dec 30, 2004)

kenpo3631 said:
			
		

> Ah but what you fail to mention Mr. Will is a Tracy Black Belt who was brought under first generation status somehow, maybe Doc or Goldendragon can enlighten us as to how that actually happened.


I'm neither Doc nor Goldendragon, but I can tell you what Jay told me about it.  He said that he originally studied under Ed Parker, but when he went to college in San Jose, he studied (at Mr. Parker's recommendation) at the Tracy's studio there, where he earned his shodan.  He later re-tested under Mr. Parker (he said he wanted to get a black belt from his original instructor), claiming that the Parker and Tracy systems were identical at that time.  So, he was a second-generation black belt (under Tracy's) who was later upgraded to first-generation status (under Ed Parker).  And yes, his material was nearly identical to that of the Tracy's organization, but I believe that Brint Berry later switched to EPAK.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Dec 30, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> All I know is that he sells an @ss load of videos (and now moving into the dvd version) on e-bay. Other than that I don't know anything.


Watch that language bub, there's little kids on this forum!:whip:


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 31, 2004)

Go ahead and use the profanity, our filters should bleep it out.  Using symbols to avoid the profanity filters is against MT Policy and Rules.

 Just a friendly reminder & thanks to Dr. Kenpo.

 -Michael


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Dec 31, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Go ahead and use the profanity, our filters should bleep it out. Using symbols to avoid the profanity filters is against MT Policy and Rules.
> 
> Just a friendly reminder & thanks to Dr. Kenpo.
> 
> Wait, I'm only giving Mr. F a hard time here. I'm just a rookie.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 31, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Michael Billings said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Dec 31, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Nice going "rookie" see what you did now........ he just called me and was crying....... you go to your corner for a half hour of time out!
> :whip:


I will obey, Master..................:waah:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 31, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> I will obey, Master..................:waah:



Ha Ha -  :whip:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Dec 31, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Ha Ha - :whip:


This time ya got lucky............there will be another.:flammad:


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 4, 2005)

Has anyone here checked out Brint Berry's website? It is huge. Seemed to have a lot of non-martial art info on it.


Dark Kenpo Lord, tell me your joking about the quality of the videos/dvd's. How can some one put something like that on the market and expect to sell more than one copy?:idunno: Pretty funny though. I would like to see the dvd's just for humor.

WOW, I got an orange belt somewhere in there.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Jan 4, 2005)

shane23ss said:
			
		

> Has anyone here checked out Brint Berry's website? It is huge. Seemed to have a lot of non-martial art info on it.
> 
> 
> Dark Kenpo Lord, tell me your joking about the quality of the videos/dvd's. How can some one put something like that on the market and expect to sell more than one copy?:idunno: Pretty funny though. I would like to see the dvd's just for humor.
> ...


I wished I had an answer for you, sadly, this stuff is out there and keeps getting passed around as GOOD Kenpo.    I'm going to change that, I will revolutionize how people view this art and the sophisticated simplicity, I just need a couple  more months and a good webmaster.   I will almost guarantee that most Kenpoists will be floored when they see what I'm doing.

DarK LorD


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 4, 2005)

Now, you know I gotta bite just for kicks & giggles, and just because the setup was too perfect to pass up...floored impressed, or floored laughing? :ultracool 

D.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Jan 4, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Now, you know I gotta bite just for kicks & giggles, and just because the setup was too perfect to pass up...floored impressed, or floored laughing? :ultracool
> 
> D.


Well, you live local, why not come see me sometime (I'm very easy to find and contact should you want)  and compare notes and you can judge for yourself.    All I know from you is your internet persona, I know nothing of your skills, and the fact you have no one comfirming or denying you are anything but a keyboard Kenpoist.    You also haven't listed your identity, rank, lineage,  etc..   You're in Huntington Beach, this is Steve Spry territory, are you in his lineage (I know you're not him, your spelling is near impeccable)?   

DarK LorD


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 4, 2005)

Touchy, touchy. Humorostenes = the inventor of the first joke. All people, particularly martial artists, must be able to poke fun at the obvious, including their deepest passions. I've not been a stranger, either. My experiences, the men I've trained with (good and regretful) have been pasted all over in some form or another. And, in fact, have posted my name, number, and address on MartialTalk at different times for those interested in contacting me regarding items in conversation.  Although I do like the term "keyboard kenpoist", I will allow the passage of time and history to determine the validity (or not) of my training, lineage, etc. (What's that great sig line under Mr. Conatser's posts?)

Do I train as regularly or vigorously as you? No. My obligations -- financial, temporal, relational and spiritual/philosophical -- have directed my attentions elsewhere for big chunks of time. The net result is that I'd be sucking wind less than a minute into any serious training session or dialogue. I do think it would be fun to hook up at some point in time; I'm in Monrovia most weekends, so we'll be close. Sundays are best for me.

Regards,

Dave

PS -- not Spry. Definitely not Spry. And thanks for the typing compliment. Intermittent bouts of dyslexia make that very meaningful.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 5, 2005)

Isn't Pat down in Huntington Beach also?  (Pat Salantri) 

 -Michael


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 5, 2005)

EKKS Video Forum...

Posted: Mon Apr 12, 2004 6:52 pm

 I ordered the tapes last week & just wanted to make a couple of comments. 1) Customer service was excellent.. Got the order in about a week, and no problems with ordering or the product... High 5 for customer service 2) Video content... Jam packed full of instruction.. There is no way you will get that much info for the price anywhere else.. The explanations are thorough, but not overdone to take up video space.. 3) Instructor.... 2 thumbs up to Mr Berry. He most certainly knows his stuff and is able to pass it along very smoothly and completely. All in all I am a well satisfied customer. Thanks again Dean www.kajukenbo-combatives.com

Posted in the EKKS New Rank Promotions

Posted: Thu Apr 22, 2004 7:56 am

We would like to announce the promotion of Dean Goldade to the level of EKKS 1st Degree Black Belt and Junior Instructor in American Kenpo Karate! Junior Instructor Dean Goldade owns and operates a school in the state of Texas. Congratulations !


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 5, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Isn't Pat down in Huntington Beach also? (Pat Salantri)
> 
> -Michael


Yep. Mr. Salantri is also teaching some weapons, technique and forms classes at Mr. Whites in Costa Mesa, which borders Huntington Beach. Has a knife seminar coming up that looks promising & quite interesting.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 5, 2005)

jbkenpo said:
			
		

> EKKS Video Forum...
> 
> Posted: *Mon Apr 12*, 2004 6:52 pm
> 
> ...


Subtract a couple days for shipping and unpacking, and I thnik we have a record time!

D.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 5, 2005)

Mr. Salantri has been doing Pentjak Silat Serak with Victor de Thouars now for several years.  His application of the techniques in Long Form 8 really rock.  If you see him, tell him I said hello.

 -Michael


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 5, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Subtract a couple days for shipping and unpacking, and I thnik we have a record time!
> 
> D.


Man, that was quick. Why did I take years when I could have done it in days? I was completely miss informed.


----------



## USKS1 (Jan 7, 2005)

shane23ss said:
			
		

> Man, that was quick. Why did I take years when I could have done it in days? I was completely miss informed.


Hello,
You know what, this does look kinda funny.. But here is the scoop..

I was looking for some tapes on AK so I could learn more about the system. My intention was not, and is not to become an AK grandmaster via video. I just wanted to study the system for my own personal growth. I buy lots of videos to learn from, and this was no different.

I bought the EKKS videos because compared to the other videos out there, they were the lowest priced. For me they work o.k. I am looking more for movement and ideas on the AK principles and basics to incorporate into my existing training. Not to try to learn the whole AK system via video...

I think you would be really hard pressed to learn any forms past short 2 from a video anyway without an instructor to guide you... There is a lot going on there...

If you are looking to learn AK as taught my Mr Parker via video, you will be disappointed. But Mr Berry does let you know up front that he has modified his ciricullum from the web of knowledge listed in Infinite Insights.

As for the attaboy I wrote on his sight here is my experience with the EKKS
- Order arrived quickly
- Mr Berry and the EKKS were very cordial and helpful
- Everything with the order and shipment went smoothly
- There is a ton of material packed into 12 tapes.. Saves a lot of money vs buying 40 or so videos at $30 bucks a pop
- I was really interested in the basics.. I think the basics tapes are pretty good.
But
- Video quality is not professional quality ( but I knew these were not professional vidoes when I ordered. ) 

As a recommendation, before you buy any videos that are not professionally produced, talk to the person and understand what you are buying, before you buy it. I discussed the vidoes with Mr Berry before I bought them. I knew what I was buying, so I was not disappointed.. I knew they were home shot videos so there was no confusion on my part when I ordered. Some are pretty rough, but I knew what I was in for.

Again, if you are looking for the original requirements, or want to try to learn the complete system of AK as taught by Mr Parker thru video, I would recommend asking someone more knowledgeable on the subject to point you in the right direction. But personally I would say that Mr Tabatabai and Mr Tatum's tapes would be a good start.

As for the rank thing. Mr Berry gave me a "honorary or provisional" 1st degree BB based on my previous experience. He was giving me some credit for time in grade and on the mat. I appreciate his respect, but it is only a honorary rank. 

I also study the IKCA and Tabatabai tapes to get a better understanding of Kenpo. My personal goal is to increase my knowledge, not my rank thru studying other systems and methods of martial arts.

I hold legit ranks higher than 1st BB.. I have no need or desire to hunt down rank via video. I study for knowledge not for rank.

As for owning and operating a school in Texas, that is true. But I teach Kajukenbo and the Filipino martial arts. 

If I decide to study and rank up formally in AK, I will seek out one of the schools in the Austin area and do it that way. My first choice would be Mr Billings. 

I run a full time school, and my nights are tied up. I have time to pop in a video during the day, and work the basics & techniques, and then work them on my BB's to try to make them work. I have a whole school full of training partners, so it is not too hard to find someone to practice with. 

Like I said, for me it is just a way to learn concepts and principles and incorporate them into what I already do.

Thats about it...

Keep up the hard training.

Dean.


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 7, 2005)

Dean, 

I respect the fact that you have enough self-respect to post a response. To me it shows that you are probably a real kind of guy. 



> You know what, this does look kinda funny..


Uh, yep...


> I was looking for some tapes on AK so I could learn more about the system. My intention was not, and is not to become an AK grandmaster via video. I just wanted to study the system for my own personal growth. I buy lots of videos to learn from, and this was no different.


Very fair, a lot of people do that...


> I bought the EKKS videos because compared to the other videos out there, they were the lowest priced. For me they work o.k. I am looking more for movement and ideas on the AK principles and basics to incorporate into my existing training. Not to try to learn the whole AK system via video...


For me the issue is that the advertising is all IKKA, EPAK and the material isn't. So an unsuspecting, intellegent, experienced Black Belt from another system is led to believe that they got a good deal instead of that they got shammed. The principles presented a very basic and much of the inserted execution violates principles of the base system. Is that bad? Technically speaking yes, but to each his own. The issue is saying it is Ed Parker's American Kenpo. It isn't...Mr. Berry looks like a sharp, athletic guy, who has put time into his training, that's not in question either. It is content, and truth in advertising..


> I think you would be really hard pressed to learn any forms past short 2 from a video anyway without an instructor to guide you... There is a lot going on there...


He modified the forms so they aren't really "the forms"..


> If you are looking to learn AK as taught my Mr Parker via video, you will be disappointed.


On the video, yes...on the EBAY ads...NO...


> - There is a ton of material packed into 12 tapes.. Saves a lot of money vs buying 40 or so videos at $30 bucks a pop


But you also might get what you pay for..The quality thing is a big deal for most, but as you said "you think the basics tapes are pretty good", but he is off on foot placement on 2 of the 3 stances he teachs on this for vid. If you cross reference against the infinite insights you'll see. So people are getting misinformation on the method of execution. That's bad...


> As for the rank thing. Mr Berry gave me a "honorary or provisional" 1st degree BB based on my previous experience. He was giving me some credit for time in grade and on the mat. I appreciate his respect, but it is only a honorary rank.


Even then, previous experience doesn't equate to BB in American Kenpo. That's another bad habit of instructors, and yes our own Senior Grand Master set the tone for that to a degree. It does show a level of respect for you, but none for the system of American Kenpo. Particularly since I'm guessing you never had a chance to even train with him... :shrug: 

Just my thoughts....

jb


----------



## USKS1 (Jan 7, 2005)

jbkenpo said:
			
		

> Dean,
> 
> JB,
> I see where you are coming from. I am just stating why I ordered the tapes and gave the review I did. I am not a political guy, so I try to stay out of the debates over what is and isn't EPAK. That is better left to those who know better than I.
> ...


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 7, 2005)

JB actually get to Austin fairly frequently and trains down South with Brian Duffy (at least as of the last camp).

 -Michael


----------



## USKS1 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mr Billings,

Are these camps open to anyone? I have met Mr Duffy 5 or 6 years ago when he was at his old location on Lamar. I used to teach a class out of Big Steve's gym before I moved up north. If you do any seminars or have weekend trainings that are open please keep me posted, I would like the opportunity to work with you if possible.

Take care

Dean.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 7, 2005)

jbkenpo said:
			
		

> For me the issue is that the advertising is all IKKA, EPAK and the material isn't. It is content, and truth in advertising...He modified the forms so they aren't really "the forms".. .On the video, yes...on the EBAY ads...NO...
> 
> Even then, previous experience doesn't equate to BB in American Kenpo. That's another bad habit of instructors, and yes our own Senior Grand Master set the tone for that to a degree. It does show a level of respect for you, but none for the system of American Kenpo. Particularly since I'm guessing you never had a chance to even train with him... :shrug: Just my thoughts....jb


Oss, Mr. Bugg!

Hello from Austin.  Let me say that as a lower rank, I appreciate you & *shane2ss* & other Advanced ranks looking out for our Art. :asian:  Having formerly trained in South Austin, I was taught from "Day 1" to be proud of my Kenpo lineages & to choose "quality over quantity."  Also, having worked for an attorney whose specialty was "Deceptive Trade Practices" I am completely for 'Truth in Advertising' as well.   However, with all due respect, it seems that from the tone of your post that yours & *shane2ss*'s anger/frustration is really with Mr. Berry, not *USKS1*.  From his post, *USKS1* plainly stated that he is "looking more for movement and ideas on the AK principles and basics to incorporate into my existing training. Not to try to learn the whole AK system via video..."  So, why are you attacking *USKS1* for trying to increase his knowledge, broaden his horizons, etc. and for rank that it sounds like he didn't even ask for?  :idunno:  His professionalism & willingness to meet with you & get tips from you, IMHO, speaks for itself.  :ultracool  Ok, so he didn't study with Mr. Parker.  Neither did I & a whole lot of other people.  There are some Kenpo black belts whom I've gotten to know on MT who didn't study with Mr. Parker, but who are studying under HIS black belts (&/or their black belts), so....?  Even though I haven't been in MA as long as you & most of the other people on this thread, I understand your frustration with rank being "handed out," the entire Kenpo system being sold on VHS/DVD, etc.  No one denies that it's out there, being sold by God-only-knows-who. 

Just some thoughts from a lower rank student who is always learning from my fellow martial artists....whatever system/rank they may be.  And, though I'm sure *USKS1* does not need me or anyone else to defend his choices, I wanted to put in my "two-cents" because his response to your attack struck me as being understanding, respectful, & patient.  And hey, aren't we all students of the Art, no matter style/rank/system?  If I've misinterpreted your post, please let me know. 

Your Kenpo Sister,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 7, 2005)

USKS1 said:
			
		

> jbkenpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 7, 2005)

Gin-Gin:

Atty?  And able to logically summarize you stance into logical arguments? Hmmm. Might be too bad you live all the way in Texas (yes, I'm being lecherous).

Dave.

Butt seriously, well said. I come from quality roots, that got shady, then jumped camp back to quality roots, so have seen a lot out there of what's good in the Hawaiian/Chinse/American kenpo/kempo arts, and what's not. I, too, appreciate the efforts to police kenpo, despite it's eventual futility (as long as there's an easy way out, most newbies will seek to take the path of least resistance...perhaps a few will sniff out quality instruction, but I fear it will become the exception, not the rule). What I appreciate more is USKS1 stepping up to the mat after being called out (indirectly). I had know idea that the "Dean" guy mentioned in the EKKS post was even on this forum (how's that for ignoring your homework?), and think/suspect few did.  It took great courage and self-stance to step up and claim that space, and to defend it with the truth, then let the cards fall where they will.

Props to all y'all.

D.


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey Gin,

Uh yep...

You misunderstood the tone of my response, but my tone is my tone. My guess would be that if I were actually out of line or harsh an actual moderator would have commented. Remember this is a MARTIAL art, and we are talking content. I'm not on the mat being overly aggressive, I'm sitting here typing. 

I try not attack people on the internet anymore. I find that cancelling their height, width and depth is darn near impossible. 

Mr. Goldade's response was intellegent and thoughtful, so my goal was to say one doesn't know what is wrong with something if they don't know what they are looking for, or if they don't have a point of reference. He mentioned that he thought the basics video was pretty good, so I wanted to make that clear. 



> plainly stated that he is "looking more for movement and ideas on the AK principles and basics to incorporate into my existing training. Not to try to learn the whole AK system via video..."  So, why are you attacking



Once again, I don't attack people on the internet, but away from the world of rank focused Dojo Kenpo, there are actually people out there that will hurt you.:btg:  This man is learning some things that will get him hurt, so maybe I'm saving his life, or just his time. (but based on his experience and instructors I know he'd be able to decipher the real from the "what the heck is that?"). 



> His professionalism & willingness to meet with you & get tips from you, IMHO, speaks for itself.  :ultracool  Ok, so he didn't study with Mr. Parker.  Neither did I & a whole lot of other people.  There are some Kenpo black belts whom I've gotten to know on MT who didn't study with Mr. Parker, but who are studying under HIS black belts (&/or their black belts), so....?  Even though I haven't been in MA as long as you & most of the other people on this thread,



I won't apologize for not sp**ning him before I said what I felt.  I'm a grown man, and so is he, and he took the comments in the spirt in which they were written, with no personal attacks toward him. As Mr. Planas says, "You don't have to study with Libarachi to learn how to play the piano."  So the whole, "didn't study with Parker isn't an issue with me". 



> I understand your frustration with rank being "handed out," the entire Kenpo system being sold on VHS/DVD, etc.  No one denies that it's out there, being sold by God-only-knows-who.



Obviously you don't (well, maybe you do  , but..)....Whenever anything is handed out, there has to be someone to accept it. He cleared that up..

Did I ever say using modern technology (VHS/DVD) to share the system was a bad thing? 

jb


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 7, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Gin-Gin: Atty?  And able to logically summarize you stance into logical arguments? Hmmm. Might be too bad you live all the way in Texas (yes, I'm being lecherous). Dave.


Thanks Dr. Dave, but I'm not an attorney--just worked for one for 2 yrs. Thanks for the compliment. 



			
				Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> I too, appreciate the efforts to police kenpo, despite it's eventual futility (as long as there's an easy way out, most newbies will seek to take the path of least resistance...perhaps a few will sniff out quality instruction, but I fear it will become the exception, not the rule).


Unfortunately, you may be right Sir.  Only time will tell.


			
				Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> What I appreciate more is USKS1 stepping up to the mat after being called out (indirectly). I had know idea that the "Dean" guy mentioned in the EKKS post was even on this forum, and think/suspect few did.  It took great courage and self-stance to step up and claim that space, and to defend it with the truth, then let the cards fall where they will.


I agree completely. 


			
				Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Props to all y'all.


And to you too, Sir. :asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 7, 2005)

jbkenpo said:
			
		

> Hey Gin, You misunderstood the tone of my response, but my tone is my tone. My guess would be that if I were actually out of line or harsh an actual moderator would have commented. Remember this is a MARTIAL art, and we are talking content. I'm not on the mat being overly aggressive, I'm sitting here typing.


I apologize for misinterpreting the spirit of your post, Sir.  Thanks for letting me know.  I know I'm not a moderator, nor was I trying to be one. Sorry if it looked that way. :asian: 


			
				jbkenpo said:
			
		

> Mr. Goldade's response was intellegent and thoughtful, so my goal was to say one doesn't know what is wrong with something if they don't know what they are looking for, or if they don't have a point of reference. He mentioned that he thought the basics video was pretty good, so I wanted to make that clear.


Ok - fair enough.  I haven't seen the videos in question, nor am I high ranking enough to disagree with you on that aspect, even if I *had* seen them.


			
				jbkenpo said:
			
		

> Once again, I don't attack people on the internet, but away from the world of rank focused Dojo Kenpo, there are actually people out there that will hurt you.:btg:


I know, Sir--I was attacked twice before I started Kenpo, so I agree with you completely! :ultracool   


			
				jbkenpo said:
			
		

> This man is learning some things that will get him hurt, so maybe I'm saving his life, or just his time (but based on his experience and instructors I know he'd be able to decipher the real from the "what the heck is that?").


Ok.


			
				jbkenpo said:
			
		

> I won't apologize for not sp**ning him before I said what I felt.  I'm a grown man, and so is he, and he took the comments in the spirit in which they were written, with no personal attacks toward him. As Mr. Planas says, "You don't have to study with Libarachi to learn how to play the piano."  So the whole, "didn't study with Parker isn't an issue with me."


I don't remember asking you to apologize for anythig, Sir--just for clarification.  And, if the "didn't study with Mr. Parker" thing wasn't an issue, why did you say it? :idunno: 


			
				jbkenpo said:
			
		

> Obviously you don't (well, maybe you do  , but..)....Whenever anything is handed out, there has to be someone to accept it. He cleared that up..


I'm not sure what you're referring to here... :idunno: 


			
				jbkenpo said:
			
		

> Did I ever say using modern technology (VHS/DVD) to share the system was a bad thing?


No, and I never said that you did.  I merely listed people making videos/DVD and selling them (sometimes in exchange for rank) as one of the common frustrations that I've heard from fellow Kenpoists over the short time that I've been studying--I was being symphathetic & was trying to show that I understood the source of your frustration (or _misinterpreted frustration_, as it turned out to be).

No worries--have a great day!


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 7, 2005)

WOW! I think this may have gotten blown WAY out of proportion. To answer your comment *Gin Gin* and any one elses, my comment was meant completely as a joke to what *Kembudo* had said. I have never seen any EKKS tapes nor any tapes from anywhere else. By no means was I trying to disrespect any one. *Dean *being a 5th dan gives me no reason to believe he could not benefit from viewing any one's tapes, good or bad. He is more than capable of seeing which is which. My view on the whole video situation is I beleive they should be used in a way such as *Dean* has used them, as reference material. After looking back at my time on the mat in the dojo, I have a hard time believing some one could learn Kenpo through video, not to say that *Dean* was attempting to do that. I personally would never create a video series for the purpose of promotions, although I have recorded myself several times in the past for my own personal reference. To sum it up, by no means was I attempting to offend or be "frustrated/angery" with any one. I have been in Kenpo long enough to know I am only partially through this journey and have a long way to go. Also, I have never trained with SGM Parker, I have never met him either. (Not sure where the comments about that came from). That is my loss, I depend on reading his writings and the writings of others such as* GoldenDragon7 *and *Doc Chapel* to try and understand his philosphy.


With complete respect to my Kenpo (in any form) brothers and sisters,
Shane


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 7, 2005)

shane23ss said:
			
		

> WOW! I think this may have gotten blown WAY out of proportion. To answer your comment *Gin Gin* and any one elses, my comment was meant completely as a joke to what *Kembudo* had said.


Sorry that I misinterpreted your post too, Sir.   Maybe it was just semantics-- people's attitudes come across differently in their written work than if the conversation were face-to-face (IMO).   Everybody have a great weekend! 

Salute,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## USKS1 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hello,

I think Shane is right.. This is getting blown way out of proportion.

JB had some questions, I think we took care of it. The bright side is we will probably cross paths one of these days and train together, and share some knowledge..  

JB,
I will be teaching with Hock at a seminar in Dallas Jan 22 & 23. Check out his website for the info if you are interested. I will put you on the mailing list, and when I bring G.M. Pallen to town next I will let you know. I usually bring him in 2 or 3 times a year.. 

Keep up the hard training.

Dean.


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm glad we got this worked out.

*Dean*, if you know of any Kajukenbo guys in my area, I would love to see them train some time. I've never had the chance to see any of them. Maybe if I ever get to Austin I will stop by. It's been about 6 years since I have been to Austin. I do have family in North Houston, so maybe next time I there I will try to swing on over.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 2, 2005)

OK. So, here's my kvetch. Here's a pic of Mr. Berry, of the EKKS. Young guy; wearing an eighth degree black, and an IKKA patch? Where, exactly, on the family tree in AK, and/or any of it's Parker incarnations, did this guy get an 8th? This is why I get irritated and call...​​:bs:​
​Let's put this in perspective. Robert Perry, 1st gen under Mr. Parker before this guy was born, spent more years in kenpo then this dude is old; ran the Garden Grove kenpo school for quite a while, starting many early kenpoists on their journeys...wore an 8th for a very long time...he was also in his "mature" years when he wore it, not a pup.​
​Before Mr. Parker passed, his highest IKKA notorized gents were 7ths. By strapping on an 8th, Berry is saying his kenpo KNOWLEDGE AND EXPERIENCE is equal to -- or greater than -- the knowledge and experience of ANY of the pre-Dec. '90 Seniors or 7th's. He is larger than Sullivan, White, Chapel, Trejo, Palanzo, Planas, LaBounty, Tatum, etc. (sorry to have left out so many great kenpoists...my brain is reeling from seeing this).​
​The IKKA is a sleeping entity, yet this guy appears to -- from what I can make out in the pic -- be wearing an IKKA patch...the intimation being that his 8th is in some way connected to Parker's IKKA. Or close enough to warrant knocking off the patch design. He's wearing a flame from the Internationals. Again, very Parkeresque...something reserved for folks who participated in the Long Beach Internationals. I hope I'm wrong on this one, but does anyone recall seeing him there? Ever?​
​Mr. Conatser -- one of the men closest to Parker in the latter years -- only recently started wearing something higher; so now Berry outranks one of the more knowledgeable gentleman in kenpo. Mr. Salantri, also one of the folks near to Mr. Parker towards the end, ain't wearing an eighth, and he spent many hours under the direct tutelage of Mr. Parker, as well as some of his more talented seniors....has Mr. Berry even met Mr. Parker, much less trained with him on a regular basis? Mr. White -- a landmark in kenpo, with a rich history as a competitor, champion, and trainer of champions -- wears a 9th at the time of this writing. Is this Berry cat really within a 1-stripe reach of Mr. Whites capabilities and contributions in and to kenpo? (Uhhh...hey Beevis.)​
​In turning blooming psychology interns loose on the world for their hours, we used to use the phrase, "*confidence without competence*". One of my biggest complaints with/in kenpo is the number of idjits running around with lotsa rank, but no clue..."rank, without skill"? Or how about "*belts without brains*".​
​I could take my belt to the tailor's and have them sew a bunch of red bars and stripes on it, too. I would like to believe, however, that if I walked into Mr. Whites or Mr. Chapels, I could expect my betters (meaning "most folks there") to beat the livin' snot out of me for being that presumptuous. I would like to see how well the red stains hold up to the crucible of some old-school training sessions. I treat a couple of retired local tournament blue belts with creaks and groans from the seriousness of training that I'd put my money on over this guy and his "bars & stripes".​
​This kind of garbage just really bugs the hell out of me.​
​End of pissy rant,​
​Dave​


----------



## bayonet (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah, I haven't posted in months but this gets to me also. Living the dream out here in Maui is killer BUT every so often our club gets these "drifters" who are "high" ranking kenpoist. We here in Maui are fortunate to be linked directly with Mr. Planas. Check his website for school listings. Anyway, I have to laugh when our Samoan or Tongan blue /green belts, knock the piss out of an "7year" 3rd dan. Why do we let them on the mat? Probably because of the ALOHA spirit and because deep down my Sifu and I know their balloon of pride WILL get popped. Pride goes before destruction and a haughty spirit before a fall... Proverbs...Peace to all.:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> [nd of pissy rant



Well Dr. Dave it looks like maybe your questions can get answered. I believe the gentleman in question just signed up on MT. 

I to would like to know how someone that's 3 years older than me can obtain an 8th degree.  :asian:


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Aug 3, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> OK. So, here's my kvetch. Here's a pic of Mr. Berry, of the EKKS. Young guy; wearing an eighth degree black, and an IKKA patch? Where, exactly, on the family tree in AK, and/or any of it's Parker incarnations, did this guy get an 8th? This is why I get irritated and call...​
> :bs:​
> 
> Let's put this in perspective. Robert Perry, 1st gen under Mr. Parker before this guy was born, spent more years in kenpo then this dude is old; ran the Garden Grove kenpo school for quite a while, starting many early kenpoists on their journeys...wore an 8th for a very long time...he was also in his "mature" years when he wore it, not a pup.​
> ...


Careful now Dave, everyone will tell you how mean you are and give you neg reps for posts like this LOL.    Aren't we supposed to lift all our Kenpo brethren and sisters these days instead of outing them for the hacks they are?   BTW, wait till you see his video training series LOL.

DarK LorD


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 4, 2005)

EKKSKENPOMAN are you coming back? :idunno:


----------

